# come on,baby



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

oops,I am very happy,yesterday I played golf with my son.He got a birdie,he was very happy and I will give him a gift as an encouragement.I hope he can insist on.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool got love getting out with the family!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Golfing with family members is the best, relaxing thing folks can do. You are fortunate to be able to do so. Congratulations to your son on his birdie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> Golfing with family members is the best, relaxing thing folks can do. You are fortunate to be able to do so. Congratulations to your son on his birdie. :thumbsup:



Yes,you are right,I think I should keep on,you know,nowadays we must come on if we want to survive.


----------

